# كتب عن VOIP و VOIP Security



## shatobr (14 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء كما وعدتكم هذه الكتب عن VOIP
1- Securing VOIP Networks 
http://rapidshare.com/files/292713852/onWesleySecuringVoIPNetworks.rar.html
وللمبتدين والطلبة
2- VOIP for Dummies 
http://rapidshare.com/files/292715725/VoIP_for_Dummies.rar.html

ولمعرفة المزيد بالغة العربية عن 
VOIP and UC
تفضلو بزيارة مدونتي البسيطة ولا تحرمونا من تعليقاتكم المفيد

*/**[URL="http://shatob.blogspot.com/"]http://shatob.blogspot.com*[/URL]


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك يا أخى


----------



## engamr2010a (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engamr2010a (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amros1 (12 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ستارنت للإنترنت (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## busati (27 يونيو 2010)

*Material on VoIP (Securty, QoS .... Etc)*

الأخوة الأعزاء

تحية طيبة

لدي عدة ملفات وكتب في مجال ال ) VoIP (Securty, QoS .... Etc حاولت رفعها للمنتدى إلا أن الSystem ذكر بإته يجب أن تكون لدي 100 مشاركة.
إذا كان هناك طريقة أخرى لرفع هذه الملفات، هذا هو بريدي [email protected].

مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 يونيو 2010)

busati قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> 
> تحية طيبة
> 
> ...


اخى الكريم اشترك فى اى موقع من مواقع رفع الملفات كا ميديا فاير لسرعته فى التحميل والرفع وارفع عليه الملفات التى تريد رفعها و قم بأخذ رابط الملف الذى رافعته و الصقه فى موضوعك الجديد بالضغط على موضوع جديد واصنع الموضوع الذى تريده والصق الرابط بداخل الموضوع وابدا بمقدمة جميلة وبعدها ضع الرابط وشكرا وارجو ان اكون افدتك .


----------



## arbaoui1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ج الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس سيسكو (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجوك أرفق هذه الكتب
ويوجد مراكز تحميل كثيرة وهيدا مركز عربي وسهل

www.mgtrben.net


----------



## eng.mai90 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## omar badr1977 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر لكم علي مساعدتكم


----------

